# Five Star or White Horse Wood Pellet Bedding



## jenni999 (1 May 2013)

I'm looking ahead to my next purchase of wood pellet bedding.  The blurb on the Five Star website suggests that their product stays as tiny flakes when broken down and so is less dusty as I do find that White Horse premium crumble to dust when the pellets are fully broken down.  Anyone used both?


----------



## Tarbs (1 May 2013)

Ive used Five Star, Liverpool Wood Pellets, Blue Ribbon and Verdo and they are all pretty much the same. Its the price that makes my mind up. I order from whoever is the cheapest on the day!


----------



## jenni999 (1 May 2013)

Tarbs said:



			Ive used Five Star, Liverpool Wood Pellets, Blue Ribbon and Verdo and they are all pretty much the same. Its the price that makes my mind up. I order from whoever is the cheapest on the day!
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha - yes that's what I've done before !!


----------



## 9tails (1 May 2013)

Is that for Professional or Premium?  There's a big price difference between the two and I can't see any reference to tiny flakes on the Five Star website.


----------



## jenni999 (1 May 2013)

If you watch the video comparing 5 different pellet products, it looks like the Premium product stays in bigger pieces once it's been soaked.


----------



## 9tails (1 May 2013)

At over £400 for a pallet, I'll stick with Corley!


----------



## jenni999 (1 May 2013)

£400 ???? Where have you seen that? They're £250 a full pallet so pretty much the same as the others


----------



## 9tails (1 May 2013)

Click on choose product on the right and you will see that Five Star Original Premium is £429.10.  Professional is the economy one and £252.


----------



## Lego (2 May 2013)

I haven't used White Horse pellets, but have used the Five Star and they were fab. Lasted really well, looked and smelt nice, and stayed pale. Don't think they were the premium - just what my local feed merchants had in.

Tried Verdo and not a fan - dark, got through loads as seemed much less absorbent. Only plus was that they were half the price...but got through twice as much trying to keep the bed presentable so gave up!


----------



## Milkmaid (4 May 2013)

They are definitely definitely not all the same!
Put wood pellets into search & there is plenty of reading  ;-)


----------



## mudmonkey17 (5 May 2013)

Haven't used the white horse ones but have used Liverpool wood pellets in the past and now on five star professional which are very good and one of the cheapest I found.


----------



## veronica22 (5 May 2013)

Haven't used White horse but can definitely recommend Five Star.  Ordered half a pallet to try, delivery prompt, driver genial even though he had to trundle pallet down the track as he couldn't get lorry nearer.  Two horses in at night, one clean mare, one scruffy gelding, got delivery January and still have 5 bags left. Horses went out full time last week.
The cheaper one is much cheaper because you pay lower rate of VAT.  My friend tried the more expensive option and we came to the conclusion that there wasn't that much difference.
My next job is to clear the stables and put the residue in the gateways - nothing is wasted.
It does eventually break down to sawdust but we have had no problems with this.
So impressed with this product I have told complete strangers about it! Yes they did look at me like I was balmy!


----------

